# Nag-inarte lang



## Seb_K

Hey guys!

What does this phrase mean?

"Nag-inarte lang" 

Salamat!

;]


----------



## Polak

Well I am no expert, but I think it means 

just fooling around 

or that kind of thing.


----------



## moonshine

Nag-inarte is acting out, usually done in an exaggerated & bratty manner to emphasize disappointment on not getting his/her way. It's usually done to either make someone feel bad for not giving in to doing his/her bidding or to annoy someone enough so they'd cave in.


----------



## Seb_K

Oh! Okay!


----------



## mylasalle

Yes, Polak's and Moonshine's versions are both correct for me. It's really a very generic expression that can express differently depending on the context. The surrounding circumstances that led to that remark can help us gauge better what the speaker intended. 

If we were to translate literally, as Moonshine pointed out, *arte* does mean to *act out.* Thereby, an *artista* is an *actor.*

Hope this helps. Ty


----------

